# What do you think?



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm working with atlas code 100 HO flex track, connecting a piece of it to sectional track. I've got a small problem as you can see in the photo. I made a good connection on the right hand side, yet I misjudged the left side so I've been trying to fill in the gap using a small piece of rail, & cutting a rail joiner in order to fix everything. I noticed as I was trying to correct my gap, the rail on the opposite side popped out of the track holder. I was going to use mostly sectional track for my layout, but then the track wasn't centered on every piece of roadbed, so I decided to use flex track 
in certain places to correct things. I'm guessing I can pop the rail back onto the track it came loose from, & I could try another piece of flex track for the left hand side, except I don't want to cut flex track like a kindergarten class going through construction paper.

Thanks


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Thats a challenge. I would think that replacing the flex track might be the best option. I only say that because of the importance of good track work and the enjoyment of running trains is interconnected. The removed flex track can always be reused. I’d look at making sure your sectional track is centred on your road base, and work your flex track in a bit more carefully....cheers


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*Remember, we are always improving.*

Learn from the mistake and start over. Get the melted parts out of there, use a new sectional piece and you can cut about 6 inches of the flex out. then carefully bend your replacement flex in place to get the correct length.

Here's the challenge.

Make this section of you layout the best in the country:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Splice in a patch a few inches long. Saves waste and eliminates parallel joint, which are not prototypical anyway.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

unsolder every thing and start over


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

I fixed the first problem but I ran into another problem of my own doing. I was cutting ties off of flex track in order to fill the gap on another part of my layout, but I accidently cut the rail. I was thinking of soldering the flex track with the broken rail to the other section of track, then filing down the rail to even things out.


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

It's probably easier to just take it out and replace it with a nice piece of flex track.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

IMHO, I would use a short piece of curved sectional track there. Flex track tends to stay straight. Also, practice cutting track off the layout for a bit. 

Soldering track on plastic ties also requires practice and two 'heat sinks' on either side of the joint being soldered. A clean hot pencil soldering iron and good electrical solder, not large plumbing solder.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I would replace that piece of sectional track, cut back the flex track six inches and try again. Or, eliminate that piece of sectional track, cut back the bad piece of flex track six inches and lay all flex track up to the next piece of sectional track.

Either or.

You've already melted the ties on both ends and the fishplates aren't going to hold that in gauge.


----------

